# Is the bear..



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

in my sig really necassery?:laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes.

End of thread


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Stern, but fair.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Andy, don't moan or I'll change your profile pic too..


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Andy, don't moan or I'll change your profile pic too..


Sanshou Matt...Stern, but fair.


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

thats really cool and funny at the same time....


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I think someone should change the background to be an igloo, and have a polar bear

or have yogi bear


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> i think someone should change the background to be an igloo, and have a polar bear
> 
> or have yogi bear


dammit jeevan thats just too far.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Muhahaha


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving the Thiago sig, got that as my avatar on every other forum i use.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

*drum roll please*

Yes andy its definately necessary....its a bear necessity

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

bare with me.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I cant believe you had the *bare* faced cheek to ask for it to be removed


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

its an epic bear, you'd be offended if it was a flamingo I bet!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

I barely even remember what we were talking about.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for someone to either take Andy out and put in another bear so people think he has a bear obsession

or, to add in a wedding background and a love heart coming out of andys head of a bear


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

You could always add another bear on the other side.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

someone please do that - i dont have the photoshop skills


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

When i get time its done


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Good man Dan


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

There you go. Sorry Andy its Marc's fault!


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Your all a bunch of ****s i want you to know that:laugh:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

At least give me a bear with a bit of fight to him..

hows this..


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha, we all love you really.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Speak for ya sen gay guy. :happy:


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Nah I couldn't be gay, I like women too much.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

or guys dressed as women

lol @ the bear pictures.

I like how Andy shows he isnt a BNP member, he's got an inter racial bear relationship going on


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> I like how Andy shows he isnt a BNP member, he's got an inter racial bear relationship going on


Dont hate , appreciate.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm jealous all I got is ants in me kitchen....... That sounds like an ub40 song. ..... But not quite.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

A bear walks into a pub, says, "Alright lad, I'll have a pint of lager and..........a pack of Salted"

Bartender asks "Why the big pause?"

This thread has the potential for some awful bear puns..


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

AndyMulz said:


> At least give me a bear with a bit of fight to him..
> 
> hows this..


EPIC.... lol


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.uk-mma.co.uk/supplements-diet-nutrition/3600-weight-loss-pills.html

Thats where it all started 

can you still not see it marc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha yup


----------

